# 2012 NBA Draft



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Was hearing talk of the C's looking to package their two picks 20 and 21 to move up in the draft. ANy idea how high that could get them and who they might be looking at? Could it get them into the early teens or not even close?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

They could package one of the big four and move up quite a bit I guess. It just really depends if this is the offseason than Ainge decides to blow up the team.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Intersting thought. I would assume out of the big four they would have to send Rondo to really move up and then they are really blowing this thing up.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I suppose one thing that a Rondo for top 5 pick trade does is free up cap space to chase after Deron Williams while maintaining enough space to still chase after someone like Josh Smith on the trade market as an enticement.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to add to this thought, Boston worked out Harrison Barnes, meaning that Barnes' agent allowed a workout with a team that didn't have a top 10 pick, which pretty much never happens unless the team has a shot of drafting the player. So Rondo for a top 6 pick must be on the table. And I say top 6 because Portland is one of three teams I can see with a trade fit for Boston (they desperately need a point guard and have a couple of lottery picks to deal). Sacramento & Charlotte are the other two teams I could see Boston dealing with.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Rondo for a pick and filler or would we be giving up one of the two firsts we have?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I would assume that in Portland's case it would be Rondo/picks for #6/#11/whatever. With the Kings we'd probably be looking at something like Evans/#5/whatever for Rondo. if they could get an unprotected 2014 #1 from the Kings I'd feel better about it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll pass on Tyreke Evans. I also didn't realize that Portland had two lotto picks. I wouldn't mind that deal if you're going to move Rondo.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I'm not wild about Evans, either. Danny, on the other hand, is. Which is why I have a sinking feeling that that's what's coming. But, like I said, if it comes with a free ticket in the Jabari Parker lottery I'll feel better.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

I would not want a Evans either but that being said would Doc be the coach that could turn Evans around and teach him how to be an NBA player?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, as I've always said about Doc (well, since 2007 anyway), he got Ricky Davis to stop acting like himself long enough to get within being Ricky Davis of being the Sixth Man of the Year, and with enough trade value to fetch a first rounder from Minnesota (which turned out to be part of the package that landed them Garnett). So if anyone could break through to 'Reke it's Doc.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Evans is coming packaged with this year's first rounder pick and something else of substance I'm fine with it. It looks like he's not going to make that leap into an almost-Wade type of guy that looked possible his rookie year, but he can still score and rebounds pretty well. The team needs a young guy who can just go and get points for himself to take the load off of Pierce and Garnett(if we go for one last run), and if they tear everything down then _somebody's_ going to have to put the ball in the basket. If anyone can get Evans playing good ball it's Doc, he's great with the crazies.

EDIT: Munro beat me to it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So apparently Sullinger has an official medical red flag and is now a prime candidate to slip down the draft board. If Rondo goes to Sacramento, we could do worse than re-loading with Evans, Barnes/Beal/MKG(whoever's still there at 5), and Sullinger. I mean.......that'd solve _a lot_ of the problems we had last(this?) year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe Falk can do Boston a solid? Facilitate Sullinger to 21 by bringing him into Waltham for a private workout, sneaking him out of the facility in an ambulance, and then loudly denying that it ever happened. Oh, and then refuse to allow anyone else's medical staff to examine Sullinger and simply provide a clearance from some shady Indian doctors. :bsmile:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ford is claiming that Boston gave the bastard child of Antoine Walker & Junior Burroughs a draft promise. What a shitty way to cap such a great season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

And other reporters are saying they didn't.

What do you guys think about Boston taking the Vandy guys (Taylor and Jenkins) back to back? It would leave Boston still thin up front, but allow them to ditch Allen and Pietrus.

Or if Boston feels like giving inexperienced rookies some burn next season, Nicholson, Ezeli, Plumlee, and Melo will definitely be available. Also, 1-2 of Perry Jones, Terrence Jones, Jared Sullinger, Moultrie, Leonard, or Zeller are bound to fall.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Personally I'd prefer Moultrie & Miller. The Vandy guys won't help next season and become functionally worthless once Boston goes into rebuilding mode. So I'd rather they get two guys with some upside for the future.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Ford is claiming that Boston gave the bastard child of Antoine Walker & Junior Burroughs a draft promise. What a shitty way to cap such a great season.


Sorry I need more.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Interesting I had read that Harrison Barnes worked out for the C's! No way he falls to the 20's so I would assume Danny is working hard to try and move up the draft!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

DraftExpress has us taking Royce White and Andrew Nicholson, who do you have?

Not to thump Nicholson anymore, but I like that pick (in the interest of full disclosure, I got my masters' from Bona's in 2010). Not sure about White. Lots of talent, but I'm worried about the mental side of things.

Really hoping that they don't trade up to grab Austin Rivers.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Stay away from White.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Jared Sullinger with 21. Hope they'll do some work with him on the back and get that all in order.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Fab Melo with 22.

I would have liked Perry Jones III with the second pick. Red flags be damned.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

My sincere hope is that Melo is part of a deal for Josh Smith.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Talent wise, Celtics lucked out. The team needed rebounding, they got two of the best in the class.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I really happy with Sullinger falling to the C's. If you gamble on lottery talent in the lottery and it fails, then that's potentially disastrous, but when you do it in the twenties it's worthwhile. Even if his back does become a real problem, I don't think I'll ever look back and think it wasn't the right pick at the time. Melo........I'm not sold on Melo, but I guess if you're going to take a flier on someone it may as well be a big center who defends, and it allows us to platoon him with Stiemsma(if he's back) because of Stiemsma's propensity to collect fouls quickly. After shoring up the frontcourt, I'm talking myself into giving KG and Allen enough money to come back to keep the team competitive through the end of Pierce's contract. Also, no thanks on Josh Smith.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Melo isn't a great rebounder for his size. Could be a decent Perkins type player though. Still would've preferred Moultrie.

And I'll pass on Josh Smith.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice draft for you guys considering where you picked.


----------

